# Etching in Sweden



## toek (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi, ive been trying to get my hands on some FeCl3 but neither the regular tech vendors nor the paint shops seem to have it any more. Ive read a lot of posts on etching and also seen some movies with hot vinegar etching. Im reaching out to my Fellow Swedes and others with a suggestion for a substitute for Ferric Chloride. 

If it matters i want to refurbish a Fujiwara Kato.

Thanks Tomas.


----------



## erikz (Jan 29, 2014)

How much do you need? I found a Dutch webshop that sells it. It's about 11 euro's for 250 mg of pellets:
http://www.smedentotaal.nl/product/ijzer-iii-chloride-korrels-250-gr/

You can contact them about shipping to Sweden here:
[email protected]


----------



## toek (Jan 30, 2014)

Great Erkiz thanks, not sure if its ok to import that kind of chem ill check it out. Any other suggestions? or substitutions out there?


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jan 30, 2014)

tja. jag har testat etsat med varm vinäger. funkar utmärkt.


----------



## toek (Jan 31, 2014)

Mr.Magnus, just regular white vinegar? What temp and for how long aprox? Did you Dip it or swab it? 


Tack!

T.


----------



## riba (Jan 31, 2014)

erikz said:


> How much do you need? I found a Dutch webshop that sells it. It's about 11 euro's for 250 mg of pellets:
> http://www.smedentotaal.nl/product/ijzer-iii-chloride-korrels-250-gr/
> 
> You can contact them about shipping to Sweden here:
> [email protected]



Funny, if I am not mistaken FeCl3 is forbidden in The Netherlands due to environmental reasons


----------



## RobinW (Jan 31, 2014)

mustard was quite popular for a while.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Feb 1, 2014)

If you can get hydrochloric acid you can make some of your own. I know it sounds silly, but it works just fine. I have done it myself. 
Just add some scrap iron and let sit for a week or so. It will turn brown and no longer have an odor. Then just add distilled water 3:1 and you are set to go.
Del


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Feb 1, 2014)

toek said:


> Mr.Magnus, just regular white vinegar? What temp and for how long aprox? Did you Dip it or swab it?
> 
> 
> Tack!
> ...



Japp vanlig vit vinäger. häll i en kastrull och vänta tills det börjar koka ta av kastrullen och häll i en tex i en termos som är minst lika hög som bladet eller en glasbunke lr dylikt som du kör folie runt så det håller värmen längre. se till att bladet är 100% rent från skit och fett med tex fönsterputs och aceton. använd gummi handskar när du håller på med bladet för att hålla det rent. ner med bladet i ca 10 min och rör om lite då och då så bublorna som bildas på ytan av bladet inte ligger kvar. ta upp bladet skrubba rent det svarta os lagret som bildats på bladet med en svinto under rinnande vatten och torka av, ner me bladet igen i vinägerbadet, uprepa samma process tills du får en finish du är nöjd med. 

ju varmare vinägern är desto snabbare går det. ju svalare den är ju saktare går det. vilket du kommer se. blir det för kallt är det bara att värma upp igen.


----------



## toek (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info Del. Sounds easy eunogh. Magnus tack, jag testar vinäger innan jag går på de tyngre kemikalierna.


----------



## van Zanten (Feb 20, 2014)

I got it from SmedenTotaal!


----------

